# King quad 500axi tire/wheel offset ?



## profiler999 (Dec 18, 2013)

I have a 2013 KQ 500axi. I picked up on craigslist some 28/9/14 zillas on both front and back. I believe the wheels are STI HD2's.

I hate the look on it as the wheel make them stick out wider than the fenders. Plus I think the offset is just all wrong. 

So to fix my problem, with an IRS bike, I think I need a 27" tire with some type of 5+2 wheel???? Is this correct? 

My goal is to run them under the fenders so I don't get mud slung all over me on the way to a hunting stand.

Thanks.


----------

